# Ridgid cement board saw - anyone used one?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

My local hardware store had a Ridgid circ saw on sale that says it's specially designed for cutting Hardi board and cement boards. Nifty vacuum and hepa filter, claims to suck up all the dust.

Anyone have one or used one and has an opinion on them? The hands sure would like an alternative to score and snap on 1/2" Hardi.

Thanks.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive been asking the same qustion actually, id say 1/2 the siding jobs we do are harti and its getting old cutting the stuff with a regular circ saw.

the rigid saw has had mixed reviews from what ive heard. some guys say their great others have said the things die after a couple of weeks. ive asked the guys at home depot where its sold what they know about em none of them have much to say, they dont sell too many so they havent gotten any feedback. stupid thing is i was in hd teh other night and they have them marked as a clearance item at regular price......:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/too...rials/fuego-fiber-cement-saw-model-r3400.aspx


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

angus242 said:


> http://www.finehomebuilding.com/too...rials/fuego-fiber-cement-saw-model-r3400.aspx


Does the $200 include the vac?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Does the $200 include the vac?












Ridgid: _"R3400 Fiber Cement Saw with blade wrench, 5 in. Diablo® fiber cement blade, 8 ft. hose, bucket filter, bucket clamp, and operator’s manual"_


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

memory serves correctly, the saws motor creates its own vaccuum to remove 95% of the dust


----------

